# Malaysian Trumpet Snails for sale



## mechanical8dragon

So, I have a bunch of little cute baby MTS' crawling around my aquarium and I'm not sure if the adults are just bumping up their numbers to occupy my 20g or if I'm overfeeding my fish (which... I don't think I am, only twice a day and sometimes only once) but when the lights go out i get little snail groupies going on and I'd feel it would be best if I bring their numbers down a bit while I adjust my feeding schedule. Start fresh.

Asking $12.00 via PayPal, shipping is included in the price, for a 3-day small priority box. 

These packages will include about 10 MTS', though to be honest chances are you'll probably get a few more than that.

I can either give you all youngsters or I can throw in one adult. Please specify

I'll only be taking 3 orders this time and then I may grab a few more people that are interested if I find I have more than I originally thought. 

These snails were bought from LiveFins quite a few months ago.




PayPal must be paid before shipping them out, fee must be included please. PM me your address, I will ship your box as soon as I receive payment and will PM you the tracking #. If I fill all 3 slots today I'll ship them all Monday morning so they should arrive by about Wednesday (depending on how far you live from Montana). I am not doing international orders, sorry, must be in the United States.


----------

